# Radeln zur Schule  die Rektorin sagt nein



## Sentilo (6. Oktober 2011)

Hallo zusammen,

gestern haben wir einen tollen Brief von unserer Grundschul-Rektorin bekommen. Sie findet es ganz schlimm, dass so viele Kinder  sogar Erstklässler schon  mit dem Fahrrad zur Schule kommen. Wir Eltern sollen das bitte unterbinden, weil

a) eh nicht genug Platz im Radlständer ist
b) die Gaderobenhaken nicht für Helme ausgelegt sind
c) die Einrichtung lieber eine gesunde Fußgängerschule sein möchte.

Was soll man da sagen? Auf dem Schulhof taumeln dicke Presswürste in Scharen rum, können weder radeln noch schwimmen, versagen im Sport  und den wenigen, die sich gerne bewegen möchten, wird das noch madig gemacht 

Ein Witz. Aber wurscht, wir fahren weiter. 

lg

Sentilo


----------



## Freeride79 (6. Oktober 2011)

gesunde Fußgängerschule - einmal laut gelacht. Am Ende werden die Kids mit dem Auto zur Schule gefahren. Die Argumente der Rektorin sollte man in den Filialen der Krankenkassen aushängen!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## McNulty (6. Oktober 2011)

Schau mal hier - eine ganz interessante Abhandlung

http://kw.uni-paderborn.de/fileadmi...cheWissenschaft/Aktuelles/Schulweg_Bremen.pdf

Grüsse McNulty


----------



## Sentilo (6. Oktober 2011)

Danke, ich hab's gelesen, eine differenzierte Betrachtung aller Aspekte, mit diskutablen Argumenten. Aber um die Verkehrssicherheit der Kinder und die Förderung derselben geht's ja bei uns nicht, sondern um Fahrradständer und Garderobenhaken. Die Schule wird übrigens gerade für ein Heiden(steuer)geld renoviert, da wäre es ein Leichtes gewesen, für entsprechende Ausrüstung zu sorgen.

Aber was soll man erwarten von Lehrern, die mit dem Auto kommen ...

lg

Sentilo

P.S.: Die Kindergarten-Zwerge nebenan kommen fast alle morgens angeradelt und -gerollert. Ab der Einschulung ist damit Schluss


----------



## Y_G (6. Oktober 2011)

schön finde ich vor allem den Schluss, es wäre wirklich eine schöne Sache wenn die Lehrer auch mit dem Rad kommen würden  Ich weiß aber noch aus meiner Schulzeit, dass sogar die Sportlehrer mit dem Auto kamen. Bis auf einen der ist auch Marathon gelaufen ist ...

BTW - die Rektorin wäre mir mal sowas von Latte  schick Deine Kinder mit dem Bike wenn es ihnen gefällt!


----------



## NoSaint_CH (6. Oktober 2011)

Bei uns wurden die Eltern "genötigt" ein Papier zu unterzeichnen in welchem wir freiwillig verzichten die Kinder mit dem Fahrrad in die Schule zu senden, bis sie die Schulrad-Prüfung gemacht haben (ist erst in der 5. Klasse so weit!). http://www.stadt-zuerich.ch/ssd/de/...edienmitteilungen/2011/juni/velopruefung.html

Hier noch die offizielle Stellungnahme der Polizei: http://www.police.be.ch/police/de/i...it-vorschriften-kinder-im-strassenverkehr.pdf

und hier die Publikation der IG Velo mit Hinweis, dass Kinder vor dem 10. Lebensjahr oft im Strassenverkehr überfordert sind (kein Wunder, wenn sie erst in der 5. Klasse die Radfprüfung machen und dann selber fahren dürfen): http://www.pro-velo.ch/fileadmin/re...onen/Broschueren/pro_velo_kinder_raeder_d.pdf

Schlimmer geht immer - ich blende die gesetzlichen Regelungen deshalb gleich von Anfang an aus (auch was die Ausstattung vom Rad betrifft - müssen uns halt dann für die Veloprüfung was einfallen lassen bzw. ein schweren Eisen in Vollausstattung für die Prüfung ausleihen).

Marc


----------



## chris5000 (6. Oktober 2011)

@Sentilo: Immerhin bittet die Schule lediglich darum und bringt sogar ein paar "Argumente" vor. Andernorts bekommen auch noch heute massenweise Grundschuleltern gnadenlos und sogar schriftlich ins Gesicht gelogen, es sei versicherungstechnisch oder gar gesetzlich verboten, vor abgelegter Fahrradprüfung mit dem Rad zur Schule zu fahren.

Faktencheck: http://www.schulleiter.de/rechtsarchiv/haftung/mit-dem-fahrrad-zur-schule/

Das Rumgeeiere der Gegenseite mit einem riesigen Laberschwall sich darum herumdrückend die einleitende Frage, ob Radfahren zur Schule nun erlaubt ist oder nicht, zu beantworten, weil der Verkehrswacht und der sie finanzierenden Autolobby die rechtliche Wahrheit nicht in den Kram passt: http://www.verkehrswacht-medien-service.de/mit_rad_zur_schule.html

Eine hübsche Geschichte eines Konflikts zwischen lügender Schulleitung und Eltern, die die Lügen nicht schlucken wollten mit Happy End: http://www.verkehrsportal.de/board/index.php?showtopic=34331&st=50&p=1057206024&#entry1057206024 (Ab Arevas Beitrag #96 vom 09.09.2011, 12:35)


----------



## morcom (6. Oktober 2011)

in meiner schule damals war es so dass man erst ab der 4ten klasse nach einer prüfung mit verkehrsunterricht mit dem fahrrad zu schule durfte. hat auch sinn gemacht weil ein kind auf einem fahrrad einfach gefährlicher ist, als zu fuß.


----------



## chris5000 (6. Oktober 2011)

morcom schrieb:


> in meiner schule damals war es so dass man erst ab der 4ten klasse nach einer prüfung mit verkehrsunterricht mit dem fahrrad zu schule durfte.



Wie gesagt: Wenn Deine Schulleitung oder Dein Lehrer oder wer auch immer Dir oder Deinen Eltern mündlich oder schriftlich erkärt hat, es sei Dir verboten mit dem Rad zu Schule  zu kommen, dann hat er/sie/es Dich schlicht und einfach DICK UND FETT ANGELOGEN.

Denn es ist schlicht und einfach weder gesetzlich verboten, mit dem Rad vor Ablegen irgendwelcher Prüfungen mit dem Rad zur Schule zu kommen, noch gibt es irgendwo in Deutschland irgendwelche Versicherungsbedingungen, die es untersagen würden, vor Ablegen irgendwelcher Prüfungen mit dem Rad zur Schule zu kommen. Ebensowenig, wie Schulleiter oder Lehrer oder sonstirgendjemand außer den Eltern eines Kindes selbst befugt wäre, irgendwelche Vorschriften zu machen oder Verbote auszusprechen bezüglich der Art und Weise, mit der sich ein Schüler außerhalb des Schulgeländes bewegt.

Mit exakt demselben Berechtigungsgrad, wie Dir das Radfahren zur Schule "verboten" wurde, hättest Du als Sechsjähriger dem gesamten Lehrekollegium das Autofahren zur Schule sowie das Nasenpopeln zu Hause vor dem Fernseher verbieten können: Nämlich mit überhaupt keiner Berechtigung.

Das ist kein Quatsch, den ich hier erzähle. Auch nichts irgendwie Umstrittenes, sondern absoluter Fakt. Hier auch zum Nachlesen:http://www.schulleiter.de/rechtsarchiv/haftung/mit-dem-fahrrad-zur-schule/



morcom schrieb:


> hat auch sinn gemacht weil ein kind auf einem fahrrad einfach gefährlicher ist, als zu fuß.



Auch wenn es sicher richtig ist, dass der Schulweg für Kinder i.d.R zu Fuß sicherer zu absolvieren ist, als auf dem Rad, gibt es dennoch einen möglichen und einen sicheren Grund, warum es doch sehr sinnvoll sein KANN auch schon in den ersten Klassen der Schulzeit mit dem Rad zur Schule zu fahren:

1 - der mögliche Grund) Die Schule ist zu weit entfernt zum Laufen

2 - der sichere Grund) Die Fahrradprüfung findet i.d.R. Ende der dritten Klasse oder noch öfter erst in der vierten Klasse statt. Dann ist ein Kind um die 9 Jahre alt. Ab 10 Jahren MÜSSEN Radfahrer in Deutschland auf der Fahrbahn fahren. Bis 8 dürfen- und unter 8 müssen sie auf dem Gehweg fahren. Wer nun bis zum Alter von 9 Jahren darauf verzichtet, täglich selbständiges Zurechtfinden auf dem Rad im Straßenverkehr zu üben, dem bleibt nur noch verdammt wenig Zeit auf den Gehwegen zu üben, bevor er sich dann in den Fahrbahnverkehr begeben muss.
Das heisst, das man sich die höhere Sicherheit des Schulwegs zu Fuß u.U mit deutlich herabgestzter Sicherheit nur wenige Jahre später, wenn das Kind dann doch auf dem Rad allein unterwegs ist, erkauft.

Gruß,
Chris


----------



## fabitappi (7. Oktober 2011)

Bei uns mischt sich keiner in den Schulweg der Kinder ein. (Berlin)
Die Versicherung des Wegs zur Schule ist doch über gesetz. Unfallversicherung
abgesichert? Was also hat die Schule bzw deren Leitung mit dem Schulweg zu tun?
Diese Versicherung unterscheidet nicht nach Art der Fortbewegung.


----------



## Sentilo (7. Oktober 2011)

chris5000 schrieb:


> Hier auch zum Nachlesen:http://www.schulleiter.de/rechtsarchiv/haftung/mit-dem-fahrrad-zur-schule/



Das bringt es genau auf den Punkt:

Der Unfallschutz hängt nicht davon ab, welches Verkehrsmittel vom Kind benutzt wird - ob es per Fahrrad, Roller, Skateboard, Skier oder bei Hochwasser per Boot kommt, spielt für die gesetzliche Unfallversicherung keine Rolle. Alle Schüler sind auf dem Weg von und zur Schule und zu Schulveranstaltungen kraft Gesetzes in der gesetzlichen Unfallversicherung versichert. Eine gesetzliche Pflicht für Kinder, im Straßenverkehr beim Fahrradfahren Helme zu tragen, gibt es nicht.

Eine andere Frage in diesem Zusammenhang ist: 

Wenn die Kinder also jederzeit mit dem Rad in die Schule kommen dürfen, wäre es dann nicht auch Pflicht der Schule, für eine ausreichende Anzahl an Radständern zu sorgen? Stichwort Verkehrssicherungspflicht/Fluchtwege/feuerpolizeiliche Vorschriften, was immer da einschlägig sein mag. 

lg

Sentilo


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## chris5000 (7. Oktober 2011)

Sentilo schrieb:


> Wenn die Kinder also jederzeit mit dem Rad in die Schule kommen dürfen, wäre es dann nicht auch Pflicht der Schule, für eine ausreichende Anzahl an Radständern zu sorgen? Stichwort Verkehrssicherungspflicht/Fluchtwege/feuerpolizeiliche Vorschriften, was immer da einschlägig sein mag.



Ich fürchte: Nein. Meines Wissens kann eine Schule über die Hausordnung sogar die Mitnahme von Fahrrädern auf das Schulgelände gänzlich untersagen. Aber bezüglich dieser Frage bin nicht so firm. Nur bis zum Schultor hat die Schule halt definitiv nichts zu melden. 

Ich fürchte, da ist dann einfach freundliche Überzeugungsarbeit nötig: Denn eine Schule, die nicht gerade unter totalem Platzmangel leidet, hat keinerlei Probleme zu befürchten, die aus Fahrrädern auf dem Schulgelände resultieren könnten: Denn auch bei freiwillig mitgebrachten, auf dem Schulgelände abgestellten Rädern haftet eine Schule weder für Beschädigungen noch Diebstahl.


----------



## Pan Tau (7. Oktober 2011)

Das ist eigentlich wirklich nur traurig, spiegelt aber vermutlich recht gut die Realität an vielen Schulen in D-Land wieder.

Allerdings gibt es auch positive Ausnahmen und die Schule im Berliner Norden, die meine beiden Großen besuchen, ist sehr fahrradfahrerfreundlich - ein nicht unbedeutender Teil der Lehrer und Erzieher kommt auch mit dem Fahrrad 

In Deinem konkreten Fall würde ich den konstruktiven Dialog mit der Schulleitung suchen und mir Unterstützung beim ADFC holen. Evtl. kannst Du auch die ein oder andere Krankenkasse als Unterstützer gewinnen - "Mit dem Rad zur Arbeit-Aktionen" gibt es ja und demnach liegt doch eine "Mit dem Rad zur Schule-Aktion" nahe 

Und falls das nix bringt oder Du dafür keine Zeit hast, dann würde ich mich von der Ablehnung der Schulleitung einfach nicht beirren lassen und das Bike zur Not vor dem Schulgelände parken.


----------



## pebcak (8. Oktober 2011)

Pan Tau schrieb:


> Allerdings gibt es auch positive Ausnahmen und die Schule im Berliner Norden, die meine beiden Großen besuchen, ist sehr fahrradfahrerfreundlich - ein nicht unbedeutender Teil der Lehrer und Erzieher kommt auch mit dem Fahrrad



Kann ich für Berlin-fastMitte auch so bestätigen.


----------



## chris5000 (9. Oktober 2011)

Pan Tau schrieb:


> Allerdings gibt es auch positive Ausnahmen und die Schule im Berliner Norden, die meine beiden Großen besuchen, ist sehr fahrradfahrerfreundlich





pebcak schrieb:


> Kann ich für Berlin-fastMitte auch so bestätigen.


Sind das Grundschlen?


----------



## pebcak (9. Oktober 2011)

In meinem Fall ja.


----------



## Nemacx (25. September 2012)

@chris5000
Ich hoffe für dich Du kommunizierst die Schule in Gegenwart deiner Kinder nicht so. Nur weil Du offensichtlich ein Feindbild im Kopf hast musst Du das nicht auf deine Kinder übertragen.

1 Fakt ist

Die Schule hat das Recht Fahrräder an Ihrer Schule, hier Schulgelände zu untersagen. Nennt sich Hausrecht. Das es dies nicht tut zeigt wie sehr ihr am Herz liegt mit den Eltern zusammenzuarbeiten. Sich darüber zu echauffieren , zu belustigen oder gar abfällig abzuhandeln zeigt an wie verbohrt die Gegenseite ist, traurig, denn es geht um die Kids und nicht um das Kind in einem selbst.

2 Fakt ist

STVO (2) Absatz (5) 
Kinder bis zum vollendeten 8. Lebensjahr müssen, ältere Kinder bis zum vollendeten 10. Lebensjahr dürfen mit Fahrrädern Gehwege benutzen. Auf Fußgänger ist besondere Rücksicht zu nehmen. Beim Überqueren einer Fahrbahn müssen die Kinder absteigen.

D.h. ein Kind unter 10 muss an jeder Strasse absteigen und diese zu Fuß überqueren. Iss klar nee 

In der Regel ist ein Kind mit vollendetem 10ten Lebensjahr nicht mehr in der Grundschule. Wie auch immer, all das entbindet nicht von folgendem:

Der Aufsichtspflicht 

2. Die Haftung der Eltern

Unabhängig von der Haftung des Kindes haften die Personen, die ihre Aufsichtspflicht über das Kind verletzt haben, also in erster Linie die Eltern. Verursacht das Kind einen Verkehrsunfall, wird von Gesetzes wegen zunächst vermutet, dass die Aufsichtspflicht verletzt wurde. Die Eltern müssen dann beweisen, dass sie alles Erforderliche getan haben, um den Unfall zu vermeiden. Ein Nachweis, der in der Praxis regelmäßig nicht erbracht werden kann.

http://www.abc-recht.de/ratgeber/auto/faq/aufsichtspflichtverletzungen.php

Wenn also die Sicherheit nicht wichtig ist oder man tatsächlich der Auffassung ist, dass ein 6-8 Jähriger den Verkehr voll überblickt und sich fleißig an die Regeln hält, dann steht man am Ende immer in der Haftung als Papa und Mama. Die dickste Haftung ist nicht die größte Rechnung, sondern das verletzte Kind, abgesehen davon das Kinder in der GS gerne mit anderen zu Fuß gehen und erzählen etc.

Übrigens, ein Erstklässler, der einen weiten Weg zur Schule hat? Das soll ein valides Argument sein? Welcher Stammtisch und welche Biermarke, ich melde mich freiwillig zur Belustigung an 

Wenn Du dir also vergegenwärtigst das:

1. das Kind auf dem Gehweg zu fahren hat
2. Schrittgeschwindigkeit wahren muss
3. bei Fußgängern gegebenenfalls abzusteigen hat
4. Strassen nur zu Fuß überqueren darf
5. Du deine Aufsichtspflicht verletzt
6. Du in Haftung trittst (die meisten HPV übernehmen gar nicht oder nur Betrag x pro Kalenderjahr)

Dann ist es nicht die Frage was ein Kind kann und darf, sondern was vernünftig ist. Denn Du wirst niemals gewährleisten können, dass dein Kind 1-4 einhält. Welches Kind will denn Schrittgeschwindigkeit fahren?

Das Kinder tagtägliches selbständiges Einüben benötigen um Dinge und Sachverhalte zu erlernen ist obsolet. Das sieht man schon am Essenstisch und nicht erst in der Schule. Es gilt jedoch als erwiesen, dass Kinder durch Beobachtung lernen. Sprich sie lernen mehr wenn Sie mit dir fahren als alleingelassen auf dem Weg zu Schule, weil es für Ma und Pa so schön bequem ist. Übrigens hat ein Neunjähriger kein Zeitmangel etwas zu erlernen, denn ihm steht noch das ganze Leben bevor. Mit gewachsener Ein- und Umsicht lernt ein Kind das schneller als Du Keks aussprechen kannst, auch noch nach 9.

Als fahrradbegeisterter Bürger, dreifacher Vater, Lehrer und Bewohnern einer autofreien Siedlung kann ich grad wirklich nur den Kopf schütteln ob deiner Zeilen.



chris5000 schrieb:


> Wie gesagt: Wenn Deine Schulleitung oder Dein Lehrer oder wer auch immer Dir oder Deinen Eltern mündlich oder schriftlich erkärt hat, es sei Dir verboten mit dem Rad zu Schule  zu kommen, dann hat er/sie/es Dich schlicht und einfach DICK UND FETT ANGELOGEN.
> 
> Denn es ist schlicht und einfach weder gesetzlich verboten, mit dem Rad vor Ablegen irgendwelcher Prüfungen mit dem Rad zur Schule zu kommen, noch gibt es irgendwo in Deutschland irgendwelche Versicherungsbedingungen, die es untersagen würden, vor Ablegen irgendwelcher Prüfungen mit dem Rad zur Schule zu kommen. Ebensowenig, wie Schulleiter oder Lehrer oder sonstirgendjemand außer den Eltern eines Kindes selbst befugt wäre, irgendwelche Vorschriften zu machen oder Verbote auszusprechen bezüglich der Art und Weise, mit der sich ein Schüler außerhalb des Schulgeländes bewegt.
> 
> ...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## chris5000 (26. September 2012)

@Nemacx: Offenbar haben Du und Dein Stammtisch irgendein derart krasses Feindbild im Kopf, dass Du so derart hasszerfressen bist, dass Du nicht mal mehr in der Lage bist, einen Forumsbeitrag richtig zu lesen, bevor Du solche Hasstiraden gegen den Schreiber des nicht richtig gelesenen Beitrags loslässt wie hier:



Nemacx schrieb:


> 1 Fakt ist
> Die Schule hat das Recht Fahrräder an Ihrer Schule, hier Schulgelände zu untersagen. Nennt sich Hausrecht.



Fakt ist vor Allem, dass es im von Dir angegriffenen Beitrag von mir  ausschließlich um das Fahren zur Schule und nicht im Geringsten um das Abstellen von Rädern auf dem Schulgelände ging. Das Eine hat mit dem Anderen schlicht nichts zu tun. 
Darüberhinaus schrieb ich hier im Thread am 7.10.2011 um 9:29 exakt das, was Du mir hier nun als weltbewegenden Fakt 1 um die Ohren hauen willst. Zitat:



			
				chris5000 schrieb:
			
		

> Meines Wissens kann eine Schule über die Hausordnung sogar die Mitnahme von Fahrrädern auf das Schulgelände gänzlich untersagen.



Geht noch irgendwie ein Mehr an ungerechtfertigtem, haltlosen Brain****? Wohl schwerlich.

...

Und fast genauso geht Dein restliches Elaborat am Thema vorbei: 

Aufsichtspflicht? Wer schrieb hier irgendetwas davon, dass "mit dem Rad zur Schule fahren" heißen soll "*Allein* mit dem Rad zur Schule fahren" oder gar: "*Den gesamten Weg Allein* mit dem Rad zur Schule fahren". Richtig. Niemand bzw. zumindest ich nicht. 

(Wobei es m.E. durchaus Kombinationen von Alter (sagen wir mal 7-Jahre)und Beschaffenheit eines Schulwegs (sagen wir mal einmal quer durch einen Park oder Dein autofreies Wohngebiet und dann vielleicht noch über irgendeine Tempo 30 Wohngebietsstraße oder Fußgängerampel - oder halt irgendwas harmloses irgendwo auf dem Dorf) geben kann, bei denen auch bei einem komplett Alleinfahrenden vermutlich kein Gericht auf die Idee käme eine Verletzung der Aufsichtspflicht zu unterstellen.)

...

Es bleibt schlicht beim ursprünglichen Fakt:

Kinder - egal welchen Alters und egal ob sie eine Fahrradprüfung abgelegt haben oder nicht - dürfen mit dem Fahrrad zur Schule fahren.

Kein Gesetz, keine Verordnung, keine Versicherungsbedingungen verbieten das in Deutschland. Da können sich die Schulen drehen und wenden wie sie wollen.

...

Nichts anderes hatte ich geschrieben und Du kommst hier an, schmeisst mit Beleidungungen ("Bier", "Stammtisch") um Dich, schüttelst virtuell den Kopf.


...und jetzt bleibt Dir eigentlich nichts Anderes, als Dich für die Beleidigungen und den den am Thema vorbeigeschriebenen Beitrag zu entschuldigen, oder vielleicht einfach sang- und klanglos hier lieber garnix mehr zu schreiben. Den Einstand hast Du wohl einfach irgendwie zu gründlich vergeigt, als dass Du da noch wieder irgendwie anders wieder ins Lot bekommen könntest.

Chris


----------



## Pizzaplanet (26. September 2012)

Also ich seh selbst bei uns aufm Dorf ein Problem mit den Kiddies die an den Hauptstraßen rum"rasen".
Die Knirpse können teilweise nicht gescheit, mit Schulranzen, geradeaus laufen und sollen dann so Fahrrad fahren!?
Ich hatte schon öfter Kinder die vor mir mit ihrem Rad auf die Straße gefahren sind, mir an Kreuzungen wo ich schon gestanden hatte fast in die Seite gedonnert sind.

Eltern denen ihre Kinder am Herzen liegen fahren bei uns entweder in Begleitung ihrer Eltern mim Rad oder werden in Gruppen immer von einzelnen Eltern in die Schule begleitet, die die sich darum sorgen das ihre Kinder frühzeitig Verschleißerscheinungen zeigen werden natürlich standesgemäß mit der Benzinkutsche hingefahren.

Einige ältere Grundschulkinder fahren auch alleine zur Schule, was ich daran schlimm finde ist das nicht jedes Kind mit Helm fährt.

Warum haben wir eig. immer noch kein Gesetz welches dieses Regelt?
Ich könnte brechen wenn ich sehe das Kinder ohne Helm, mit Helm am Lenker oder mit schlecht sitzendem oder einfach nicht passendem Helm fahren.


----------



## trolliver (26. September 2012)

Das sieht ja alles recht sauber gegliedert aus, Nemacx, wie es sich für einen Lehrenden gehört. Dass auch deinesgleichen Fehler in der Rechtschreibung unterlaufen ist normal. Auch inhaltliche. Wenn das Ganze dann nur nicht so oberlehrerhaft klänge...

Aber zum Inhalt, den du dankenswerterweise noch einmal schön zusammenfasst:


			
				Nemacx schrieb:
			
		

> 1. das Kind auf dem Gehweg zu fahren hat
> 2. Schrittgeschwindigkeit wahren muss
> 3. bei Fußgängern gegebenenfalls abzusteigen hat
> 4. Strassen nur zu Fuß überqueren darf
> ...



1) Nur bis zum vollendeten achten Lebensjahr, danach noch zwei Jahre _wahlweise_.
2) Das ist falsch! Es muss besondere Vorsicht gegenüber Fußgängern geübt werden. Für 8 oder 9Jährige gilt allerdings die Pflicht der Schrittgeschwindigkeit.
5) Der Aufsichtspflicht wird Genüge getan, wenn sich die Eltern von der Verkehrstauglichkeit des Kindes überzeugt haben. Verallgemeinernde Unterstellung der Verletzung ist grober Unfug!
6) Wenn Eltern sich von der Verkehrstauglichkeit der Kinder überzeugt haben, geht die Haftung auf die Kinder über. Allerdings können diese bis zum 12. Lebensjahr nicht haftbar gemacht werden.

Wenn mein Kind zur Schule gehen wird, wird es deshalb nicht auf die Gewohnheit, dies mit dem Rad zu tun, verzichten müssen. Es fährt seit dem ersten Kindergartentag mit dem Rad zur Kita (natürlich in Begleitung), doch gehe ich davon aus, dass es im Laufe der ersten Klasse fähig sein wird, allein zur Schule zu radeln. Das machen hier viele Kinder so, viele von ihnen kommen nach der Schule mit ihren Rädern in den Hort, der in der Kita meines Kindes untergebracht ist, daher kenne ich einige von ihnen.

Ich bin froh, in einer Stadt zu leben, die zwar längst nicht alles Mögliche für sicheres Radfahren tut, aber doch immerhin mit ausgedehnten Tempo-30-Zonen, Radwegen und Fußgängerampeln im Schulwegbereich einiges für die Möglichkeit, überhaupt Rad zu fahren, getan hat. So wird mein Kind dann hoffentlich das tun, was für mich von der ersten Klasse an früher selbstverständlich war.


----------



## Mamara (26. September 2012)

Pizzaplanet schrieb:


> ...die die sich darum sorgen das ihre Kinder frühzeitig Verschleißerscheinungen zeigen werden natürlich standesgemäß mit der Benzinkutsche hingefahren.



Ich empfehle mal nen richtigen Job, um solche Aussagen evtl. zu überdenken...


----------



## homerjay (26. September 2012)

Meine Frau war kürzlich auf so einer Veranstaltung zum Thema Kinder im Straßenverkehr vom ADAC. Dort wurde die Aussage getroffen, daß Kinder erst ab etwa der 4.Klasse motorisch so weit in der Lage sind Rad zu fahren und gleichzeitig auf den Verkehr zu achten. Ob die Aussage stimmt und ob der ADFC anderer Meinung ist, weiß ich nicht. 

Ein guter Kompromiss ist allerdings aus meiner Sicht ein Cityroller.


----------



## chris5000 (26. September 2012)

Mit Helm ohne Helm auf dem Rad, mit 6 oder erst mit 12, mit dem Auto oder mit dem Fahrrad oder zu Fuß, im Auto mit oder ohne Helm, zu Fuß mit oder ohne Helm, allein oder in Begleitung... all das bleibt zum Glück den Eltern überlassen. Und zwar den Eltern des Kindes - nicht irgendwelchen anderen Eltern. Genauso wie einer Schule. Die hat diezbezüglich schlicht überhaupt nichts zu melden. Das ist und bleibt Fakt.

...meine Tochter ist dieses Jahr übrigens in die Schule gekommen - und siehe da, all die Horrorgeschichten von Schulen, die durch falsche Tatsachenbehauptungen versuchen Eltern davon abzubringen ihre Kinder mit dem Rad fahren zu lassen betreffen mich gar nicht: Der Schulhof ist mit Fahrradständern gepflastert und mir scheint es als kämen fast die Hälfte der Kinder mit dem Rad - auch unter den Erstklässlern. (Die Schule ist mit dem Auto schlecht zu erreichen, da sie in einem Park liegt).
Übrigens fahren wir ohne Helm. Warum? Aus dem gleichen Grund, aus dem ich meiner Tochter auch keinen Helm im Auto aufsetze. 

Gruß
Chris


----------



## Y_G (26. September 2012)

@Chris: das mit dem Helm verstehe ich nicht ganz ...


----------



## homerjay (26. September 2012)

chris5000 schrieb:


> .
> Übrigens fahren wir ohne Helm. Warum? Aus dem gleichen Grund, aus dem ich meiner Tochter auch keinen Helm im Auto aufsetze.



Und der wäre?


----------



## chris5000 (26. September 2012)

Y_G schrieb:


> @Chris: das mit dem Helm verstehe ich nicht ganz ...





homerjay schrieb:


> Und der wäre?



Ist ganz einfach:

Der Entscheidung, ob man in einer konkreten Situation irgendwelche zusätzlichen Sicherheitsmaßnahmen ergreift, geht immer eine subjektive Risikobewertung der konkreten Situation voraus.

Sprich: Niemand - auch ich nicht - wendet in jeder Situation jede verfügbare Sicherheitsmaßnahme an. Stichwort "Verhältnismäßigkeit" bzw. "Aufwand/Nutzen". So ist es auch für mich persönlich kein Streitpunkt, dass es sicherer ist, mit Helm zu rad zu fahren, als ohne. Allerdings ist es auch sicherer Mit Helm zu Fuß zu gehen oder mit Helm Auto zu fahren, also ohne. Und warum gehen nicht nur ich und meine Tochter zu Fuß ohne Helm und fahren Auto ohne Helm, sondern wie ich wetten könte auch alle hier, die sich wundern, wie ich meine Tochter nur ohne Helm Rad fahren lassen kann? Und das, obwohl es zweifelsohne sicherer wäre beim Autofahren oder zu Fuß gehen einen Helm zu tragen als es nicht zu tun? Weil wir  - ich und Ihr ebenso - meist nach der subjektiven Risikobewertung von Wegen zu Fuß oder im Auto beschließen, dass eine zusätzliche Sicherheitsmaßnahme "Helm" unverhältnismäßig wäre.

Und so führt halt meine subjektive Risikobewertung des konkreten Schulwegs meiner Tochter auf dem Rad zu der Entscheidung, dass hierfür ein Helm eine unverhältnismäßige zusätzliche Sicherheitsmaßnahme wäre. Es geht hier um das Befahren von Bürgersteigen, Parkwegen mit Geschwindigkeiten zwischen ~8 km/h (Gehweg) und ~15km/h (Parkweg) und Schieben über Fußgängerampeln (dort wäre sie dann ein behelmter Fußgänger).
Ich finde nicht, dass meine Entscheidung, dass hier ein Helm übertrieben wäre, so völlig weltfremd erscheinen muss.

Gruß
Chris


----------



## trifi70 (26. September 2012)

Mamara schrieb:


> Ich empfehle mal nen richtigen Job, um solche Aussagen evtl. zu überdenken...


Ein Job ist einfach ein Job... Aber was ist ein "richtiger Job"? Und was hat das mit der Diskussion hier zu tun?

Chris, mich würde interessieren, wie Du Deiner Tochter erklärst, dass sie zur Schule ohne Helm aber etwaige andere Wege, natürlich immer abhängig von erfolgter Risikobetrachtung, dann wieder mit Helm fahren soll? Wir haben uns dafür entschieden, konsequent immer einen Helm aufzusetzen, egal ob sie auf dem Laufrad oder Fahrrad <10 km/h fährt oder auf dem Trailer 20 km/h oder selten auch mal noch schneller.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Mamara (26. September 2012)

trifi70 schrieb:


> Ein Job ist einfach ein Job... Aber was ist ein "richtiger Job"? Und was hat das mit der Diskussion hier zu tun?



Etwa so viel wie nen Helm...


----------



## Y_G (26. September 2012)

@Chris: ist ja auch nicht völlig weltfremd. Ich fahre mit den Kindern auch meist ohne Helm da ich hier bei uns dann mit auf dem Fahrradweg fahre. Kinder fahren bei mir aber immer mit Helm auch auf dem Laufrad. Sind allerdings auch echte Chaoten und es hat schon einige Beulen verhindert. 

Ergo: ich kann es verstehen und auch nachvollziehen, aber ich würde es anders machen


----------



## chris5000 (26. September 2012)

Pizzaplanet schrieb:


> Ich könnte brechen wenn ich sehe das Kinder ohne Helm [...] fahren.



Noch eine Nachfrage an  @Pizzaplanet, haben Dir meine Erläuterungen der Beweggründe eventuell geholfen, das Kotzen beim Anblick unbehelmter, radfahrender Kinder einzustellen? Ich meine... das ist doch kein schöner  Anblick - so ein kotzender Vater gleich am frühen morgen... ;-)


----------



## Pizzaplanet (26. September 2012)

@chris5000 nein ich verstehe es nicht.
Ich fahre Rad mit Helm, fahre Motorrad mit Helm und auch Snowboard nur mit Helm.

Motorrad ist eh klar, aber beim Fahrrad fahren und Snowboarden/Ski ist die Wahrscheinlichkeit schwer mit dem Kopf aufzuschlagen doch wesentlich höher wie beim zu Fuß zum Becker gehen ;-)


----------



## Nemacx (26. September 2012)

Hoho Brauner, wie empfindlich ist das Wesen. Beleidigt, schlechten Morgen oder Kaffee gehabt, offensichtlich 

Richtig ist, offensichtlich habe ich zu später Stunde 1-2 Details überlesen. Hasstiraden? Werter Chris, koffeinfrei ganz klar. Nur weil Du wortgewandt und schriftsprachfirm (er)scheinst sollte die Kirche im Dorf bleiben. Nirgendwo habe ich dich angegriffen oder gar mit Hasstiraden überzogen, soviel sollte auch dir als des Lesens mächtiger klar sein.

Du willst Dir also tatsächlich weis machen, dass die Kinder nicht alleine zur Schule fahren, hahaha. Da sehe ich allmorgendlich etwas anderes, mag sein nicht bei dir. Ich schrieb jedoch nicht über dich oder für dich, sondern wollte darauf hinweisen, dass unabhängig von dem was erlaubt ist nicht alles gut und richtig für jedes bzw. die meisten Kinder ist.

Gerichte funktionieren auf der Basis von Gesetzen und nicht auf dem was der normale Bürger als üblich empfindet, kann dir jeder Rechtsanwalt in deinem Umfeld erklären. Sprich, die Haftung bleibt bei unter 12 Jährigen immer bei den Eltern, die dann gefordert sind entsprechend nachzuweisen das Sie die Aufsichtspflicht eingehalten haben. Das ist der springende Punkt. Im Schadensfall ist die gesetzliche Haftpflichtversicherung nicht anders als jede private, reine Erfahrung ;-) Das kann so oder so ausgehen 

"Radfahren zur Schule - Erlaubt oder nicht?", Aufsichtspflicht der Eltern, Haftungsgrundlagen und Einspruchsrechte der Schule stehen natürlich in Zusammenhang. Das zu leugnen ist einseitige Betrachtung. Richtig ist und bleibt - "Radfahren zu Schule" ist erlaubt, im Rahmen der Regeln. Darüber gilt es ebenfalls aufzuklären.

Übrigens, bin ich grundsätzlich für Fahrräder an der Schule. Bei Erst-, und Zweitklässlern - nein. Ab der dritten sind einige Kids soweit und ab der vierten Klasse sowieso. Deshalb gibt es vermehrt Fahrradprüfungen in der dritten. Bis Erst- und Zweitklässler dort sind gilt es noch vieles umzusetzen, baulich, rechtlich ect.

Mich bei dir entschuldigen? Du liest dich kindisch. 



chris5000 schrieb:


> @Nemacx: Offenbar haben Du und Dein Stammtisch irgendein derart krasses Feindbild im Kopf, dass Du so derart hasszerfressen bist, dass Du nicht mal mehr in der Lage bist, einen Forumsbeitrag richtig zu lesen, bevor Du solche Hasstiraden gegen den Schreiber des nicht richtig gelesenen Beitrags loslässt wie hier:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Nemacx (26. September 2012)

"It´s a working condition" sollte ich sagen, dem ist nur nicht so da ich nicht klassisch unterrichte 

Ein Lehrer ist ein Mensch, Menschen machen Fehler, wäre ich so unerbittlich wäre ich im falschen Beruf.

Wenn die Gegebenheiten entsprechend sind und die Kinder von den Eltern ein extensive Anleitung und Einweisung im Verkehr und am Rad bekommen haben, denke ich ist es in Ordnung das Kids mit dem Fahrrad zur Schule kommen. Dem ist jedoch realiter nicht so, zumindest in der Breite nicht.

zu 6)
meines Wissens nach sind die Kids im Verkehr ab 10 haftbar, ansonsten ab 12. Bis zu diesem Alter verbleibt die Haftung bei den Eltern. Haftpflichtversicherungen übernehmen nicht selten gar nichts.



trolliver schrieb:


> Das sieht ja alles recht sauber gegliedert aus, Nemacx, wie es sich für einen Lehrenden gehört. Dass auch deinesgleichen Fehler in der Rechtschreibung unterlaufen ist normal. Auch inhaltliche. Wenn das Ganze dann nur nicht so oberlehrerhaft klänge...
> 
> Aber zum Inhalt, den du dankenswerterweise noch einmal schön zusammenfasst:
> 
> ...


----------



## Y_G (26. September 2012)

Nemacx schrieb:


> Gerichte funktionieren auf der Basis von Gesetzen und nicht auf dem was der normale Bürger als üblich empfindet, kann dir jeder Rechtsanwalt in deinem Umfeld erklären. Sprich, die Haftung bleibt bei unter 12 Jährigen immer bei den Eltern, die dann gefordert sind entsprechend nachzuweisen das Sie die Aufsichtspflicht eingehalten haben. Das ist der springende Punkt. Im Schadensfall ist die gesetzliche Haftpflichtversicherung nicht anders als jede private, reine Erfahrung ;-) Das kann so oder so ausgehen



Die Haftung bleibt nicht einfach bei den Eltern. Das ist genauso wie bei den tollen Schildern:"Eltern haften für Ihre Kinder". Das stimmt so einfach nicht. Wenn mein Kleiner auf ein abgesperrtes Baugelände geht, hafte ich nicht nur weil da ein Schild hängt! Wenn ich das sehe und nichts unternehme sieht das natürlich anders aus.



Nemacx schrieb:


> Den Zusammenhang von "Radfahren zur Schule - Erlaubt oder nicht?", Aufsichtspflicht der Eltern, Haftungsgrundlagen und Einspruchsrechte der Schule


Welches Einspruchsrecht der Schule denn? Die Schule hat mit dem Weg zur Schule doch nichts zu tun... und wenn ich auf den Händen komme können die mir das auch nicht verbieten.



Nemacx schrieb:


> Übrigens, bin ich grundsätzlich für Fahrräder an der Schule. Bei Erst-, und Zweitklässlern - nein. Ab der dritten sind einige Kids soweit und ab der vierten Klasse sowieso.


So wie Du das schreibst heißt das doch eher Kinder bis zur vierten Klasse sollten nicht Radfahren! Wo ist der Unterschied ob ich mit meinem Sohn zur Schule mit dem Rad fahre oder in der Freizeit?

only my2cents


----------



## chris5000 (26. September 2012)

@Nemacx

Ja schön. Was bleibt?


Kinder - egal welchen Alters - dürfen im Grundsatz mit dem Rad zur Schule oder auch Kita fahren. Genauso wie überall anders hin auch.
Bei der Entscheidungsfindung der Erziehungsberechtigten, ab wann das eigene Kind soweit ist, Fahrrad zu fahren - begleitet, vor Allem aber Allein - müssen sie das Thema Aufsichtspflicht bedenken.
Schule oder Kita haben diesbezüglich jedoch keinerlei (Mit-)bestimmungsrecht - auch wenn sie öfters mal gern so tun. 
Wer Fahrrad fährt muss sich an die StVO halten (oh Wunder)
... und zu guter Letzt: "Vor Gericht und auf hoher See..."

d'accord?


----------



## Sven_Kiel (26. September 2012)

chris5000 schrieb:


> ....Und so führt halt meine subjektive Risikobewertung des konkreten Schulwegs meiner Tochter auf dem Rad zu der Entscheidung, dass hierfür ein Helm eine unverhältnismäßige zusätzliche Sicherheitsmaßnahme wäre. Es geht hier um das Befahren von Bürgersteigen, Parkwegen mit Geschwindigkeiten zwischen ~8 km/h (Gehweg) und ~15km/h (Parkweg) und Schieben über Fußgängerampeln (dort wäre sie dann ein behelmter Fußgänger).
> Ich finde nicht, dass meine Entscheidung, dass hier ein Helm übertrieben wäre, so völlig weltfremd erscheinen muss.
> 
> Gruß
> Chris



Und wenn das Auto, das Dich oder Dein Kind erwischt, schnell genug ist, ist es völlig egal, wie schnell (oder langsam) Du gefahren oder geschoben bist. Und wie schnell wird ein Radfahrer von dem abbiegenden Autofahrer übersehen, oder wenn ein Auto aus der Ausfahrt "geschossen" kommt? Ich erlebe so etwas täglich.

Hier ist vor ein paar Monaten in der Stadt ein Kind tödlich verunglückt, weil ein Auto es beim Rechtsabbiegen übersehen hat. Das Kind trug KEINEN Helm und zog sich schwere Kopfverletzungen zu.

Insofern empfinde ich es als weltfremd, sein Kind/und sich selber auf die Strasse zu lassen. Warum sollte man sein Kind so einem Risiko aussetzen?

Gruß
Sven


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Nemacx (26. September 2012)

Wenn Du mit deinem Kind zu Schule fährst ist doch alles Super. Mir ging es darum, dass ich es als nicht so gut erachte wenn die Stifte alleine zur Schule fahren, je nach Schulweg und Verkehrsumfeld mag dies variieren. In der Breite jedoch sind Siedlungs- und Verkehrsstrukturen sehr vergleichbar und gegenwärtig nicht auf Fuß- und Radfahrer ausgelegt und entsprechend entschleunigt. In diesem Zusammenhang empfinde ich die Aufsicht durch Erwachsene als notwendig, bei den Stiften (1+2).

Einrede der Schule bezog sich auf das Schulgelände. Gesetzliche Unfallversicherung wird ebenfalls nicht alles tragen. In diesem Licht bekommt der Schulweg für haftende Eltern eine andere Bedeutung. Sollte ...





Y_G schrieb:


> Die Haftung bleibt nicht einfach bei den Eltern. Das ist genauso wie bei den tollen Schildern:"Eltern haften für Ihre Kinder". Das stimmt so einfach nicht. Wenn mein Kleiner auf ein abgesperrtes Baugelände geht, hafte ich nicht nur weil da ein Schild hängt! Wenn ich das sehe und nichts unternehme sieht das natürlich anders aus.
> 
> 
> Welches Einspruchsrecht der Schule denn? Die Schule hat mit dem Weg zur Schule doch nichts zu tun... und wenn ich auf den Händen komme können die mir das auch nicht verbieten.
> ...


----------



## Nemacx (26. September 2012)

chris5000 schrieb:


> @Nemacx
> 
> Ja schön. Was bleibt?
> 
> ...



My French sucks both ways 

Einverstanden


----------



## trolliver (26. September 2012)

Ich kannte mal zwei Brüder, ziemliche Hühnen, die sind wegen "nichts" auf 180 gewesen und dann aufeinander los, dass man dachte, das gäbe mindestens einen Toten. Die konnten aber nach zwei Stunden wieder friedlich beim Bier zusammensitzen... teilweise arg lädiert...

Chris, ich weiß nicht, wie du es schaffst, deine Sechjährige bei Geschwindigkeiten zwischen 8 und 15 km/h zu halten. Mein noch Dreijähriger fährt mal 8, mal 15, aber auch mal 25, der muss sich ständig ausprobieren, und wenn er Platz hat, dann lässt er es krachen. Das ist schon auf dem Weg vom Kindergarten so (300m). Wenn ich mich aufschwinge, ist er schon fast zuhause. Der fährt nicht ohne Helm...

Allerdings habe ich ihm versprochen, dass er, wenn ich dauerhaft den Eindruck habe, er fahre wirklich gut, den Helm peu à peu ablegen darf.

Ansonsten ist die Gesetzeslage ja soweit klar, dass keines der Dinge, die wir hier diskutieren, verboten ist (ohne Helm fahren, mit dem Fahrzeug selbst zur Schule fahren). Daher finde ich es am schönsten zu sehen, wie es andere halten und stelle meine Art und Weise gern dazu. Zur Anregung, zur Erheiterung, wie auch immer. Bestimmt nicht zur Aufwiegelung. Kommt es erstmal dazu, gibts weniger, die einfach nur von sich berichten, und dann hab ich weniger davon.

Oliver


----------



## chris5000 (26. September 2012)

Sven_Kiel schrieb:


> Und wenn das Auto, das Dich oder Dein Kind erwischt, schnell genug ist, ist es völlig egal, wie schnell (oder langsam) Du gefahren oder geschoben bist.



Interessant. Du ziehst Dir und Deinem Kind demzufolge auch einen Helm auf, wenn Ihr zu Fuß unterwegs seid? Das ist selten. Aber sehr konsequent. Alle Achtung!


----------



## Sven_Kiel (26. September 2012)

chris5000 schrieb:


> Interessant. Du ziehst Dir und Deinem Kind demzufolge auch einen Helm auf, wenn Ihr zu Fuß unterwegs seid? Das ist selten. Aber sehr konsequent. Alle Achtung!



Willst nich verstehen, oder? Es geht um "Radeln mit Helm" und zwischendurch "Rad schieben"...darum dreht es sich u.a. in diesem Forum...biken...nix gehen 

Also: Tätigkeiten mit potenzieller Sturzgefahr - da fällt quasi alles runter > Erdanziehung: Ich kann immer und überall stürzen.

Letzendlich geht es darum, Risiko zu minimieren. Es geht nicht darum wie hoch das Risiko ist und ob eine Vorschrift, die/deine Persönlichkeitsrechte einschränkt, damit gerechtfertigt sein könnte (tut sie in puncto Radhelmpflicht in keiner Weise), nein es geht nur darum, dass es sicherer ist. Wenn ich im Gebirge mit meinem Neffen kletter, tragen wir ja auch einen Helm. Warum, sollte klar sein. Ich habe für ihn eine Verantwortung und möchte nicht, dass er auf den ungeschützten Kopf fällt.

Wenn Du das nicht verstehen magst, ist Dir aus meiner Sicht nicht zu helfen.


----------



## Pizzaplanet (26. September 2012)

Sven_Kiel schrieb:


> Willst nich verstehen, oder? Es geht um "Radeln mit Helm" und zwischendurch "Rad schieben"...darum dreht es sich u.a. in diesem Forum...biken...nix gehen
> 
> Also: Tätigkeiten mit potenzieller Sturzgefahr - da fällt quasi alles runter > Erdanziehung: Ich kann immer und überall stürzen.
> 
> ...



der Meinung bin ich auch ;-)

http://www.velo2010.de/fileadmin/Un...um_runterladen/vku-008-0091-9_Fahrradhelm.pdf

was zum lesen, bin noch nicht durch aber interessant ist es.

Wie war das bei der TdF früher und wie ist es heute. Alle haben ne Mütze (also Helm) auf und das ist gut so.
Genauso wie alle Pro´s in Bike Vids normalerweise Helm tragen, alleine wegen der Vorbildfunktion ist das schon sehr gut.
Wenn die Kiddies sehen das selbst die Pro´s mit Helm fahren machts für die doch direkt mehr Spaß so ein Teil selber aufzusetzen. Was die machen ist ja nunmal "cool"

Wir haben nen Knirps hier im Dorf der  immer nur mit FF unterwegs ist, allerdings fährt der im (späten) Grundschulalter überall runter.
Den siehste garnicht ohne.
Mittlerweile finden andere Kiddies das "cool" was er da macht und wollen auch so fahren, und alle ziehen wie er nen Helm an weil er ihnen auch erklärt das der wichtig ist.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Sven_Kiel (26. September 2012)

Hey Pizzaplanet...kommt mir bekannt vor ....mein Neffe, ebenfalls Knirps (fast 7), hat von mir auch so ein schwarzes Dirtbike mit "roten Blitzen" drauf bekommen. Bin einige Male mit ihm in die Kieskuhle und hatte dabei natürlich meinen Helm auf > Vorbildfunktion. Hab ihm auch erklärt, dass die Profis alle Helme tragen...da wollte er sofort auch einen. Den hatte ich gleich dabei . "Cool" sollte er natürlich sein und das war er..ich brauchte wenig Überzeugungsarbeit. Ist so eine Eierschale in schwarz. Damit fährt er jetzt auch jeden Tag die 2 km vom Dorf zur Schule..will er ganz bewusst. Die halbe Klasse hat mittlerweile auch so ein Ding > Vorbildfunktion...hier das Teil (gibts in vielen Farben):







p.s.: Unterstellmöglichkeiten sind dort übrigens kein Problem weil mitten auf dem Land.

Gruß


----------



## raptora (26. September 2012)

chris5000 schrieb:


> Ist ganz einfach:
> 
> Der Entscheidung, ob man in einer konkreten Situation irgendwelche zusätzlichen Sicherheitsmaßnahmen ergreift, geht immer eine subjektive Risikobewertung der konkreten Situation voraus.
> 
> ...



Mal ne kleine Kurzgeschichte von letzter Woche:

Mein 12 jähriger Sohn der eigentlich ein sehr sicherer Fahrer ist fährt direkt bei uns vorm Haus einen wirkliche kleinen Berg runter, 
biegt nach rechts ab und kommt mit dem Hinterrad an einen ziemlich hohen Bordstein.

Hinterrad ist weggerutscht und er mit voller Wucht mit Kopf und Kinn auf denselbigen geschlagen und erstmal bewegungslos liegengeblieben.

2 Autofahrer haben angehalten und sich sofort um den Jungen gekümmert (dafür bin ich sehr dankbar, macht heutzutage nicht mehr jeder) 
bis meine Frau hinzukam und wir dann nachdem ich eingetroffen bin sofort in das anliegende Krankenhaus gefahren sind.

Fazit: 2 Tage Brummschädel und Vorderzähne teilweise abgebrochen (ist aber schon wieder korrigiert), 
wir haben sehr viel Glück gehabt und ohne Helm wär es wohl anders ausgegangen.

Ich selber fahre grundsätzlich ohne Helm aber nach dieser Begebenheit bin ich nachdenklich geworden und wills doch wirklich mal probieren. 
Hätte ich meinen Sohn ohne Helm fahren lassen und durch meine Schuld hätte er schwere Kopfverletzungen davongetragen, ich wäre im Leben nicht mehr glücklich geworden.

Bei meiner Frau herrscht eine eiserne Regel: 
Ohne Helm kein Fahrrad und dies ohne jede Ausnahme
(ein Glück das es Frauen gibt 

Solltes Du dir nochmal überlegen mit dem Helm


----------



## Sven_Kiel (26. September 2012)

Gute Besserung für Deinen Sohn!!


----------



## raptora (26. September 2012)

Sven_Kiel schrieb:


> Gute Besserung für Deinen Sohn!!



Vielen Dank das ist nett,
als echter Bike Nachwuchs heißt es bei uns schon wieder "Ride On"  

Wir haben uns übrigens gestern Ausschnitte von der Red Bull Rampage
angesehen, neue Ziele sind also gesetzt


----------



## Pizzaplanet (26. September 2012)

Ist wie beim Wintersport, wenn man mal jemanden gesehen hat der mitm Kopf auf ne Eisplatte gefallen ist, da dann ne richtig schöne Platzwunde am Kopf ist (war ein Skifahrer, ist auf der Eisplatte seitlich weggerutscht) und der Fahrer nicht mehr ansprechbar dann macht man sich Gedanken.
Mit Helm hätte er wohl auch fett Schädelbrummen gehabt aber die Platzwunde hätte er zumindest gespart.

Ich hab bei boarden meinen Helm auch schon gut gebrauchen können als beim Schlepplift ein Anfänger der mit mir zusammen fuhr oben beim Ausstieg mir mit seinem Brett so gegen meines schlug das ich verkantete und schön auf den Hinterkopf gefallen bin.
So ne Schneedecke kann hart wie Beton werden, mir hat ein paar Minuten der Schädel gebrummt dann gings wieder.
Das war so ein typischer Fall wo man es nichtmal selber schuld ist, aber dann doch froh das man die Mütze auf hatte.


----------



## raptora (26. September 2012)

Manchmal muß man halt liebgewonnene Eigenheiten ablegen,
ich habe noch nie und möchte auch eigentlich keinen Helm tragen
aber nach den Erfahrungen die ich mit meinem Sohn gemacht habe
werde ich nochmals schwer in mich gehen  

Als 12-jähriger wollt ich auch nie Mädchen küssen,
hab mich dann doch eines besseren belehren lassen
und mich überwunden. Geschadet hat es nix


----------



## trolliver (26. September 2012)

Letzteres kannst du nicht wissen... ich wär mir da nicht so unbedingt sicher...


----------



## chris5000 (26. September 2012)

Sven_Kiel schrieb:


> Und wenn das Auto, das Dich oder Dein Kind erwischt, schnell genug ist,





Sven_Kiel schrieb:


> Tätigkeiten mit potenzieller Sturzgefahr - da fällt quasi alles runter > Erdanziehung: Ich kann immer und überall stürzen.



Ja was denn nun? Geht es um Stürze oder um Kollisionen mit Autos? Oder um beides? Wenn auch um Kollisionen mit Autos, dann sind Kinder die Ihr Rad über eine Straße schieben diesbezüglich kein Stück gefährdeter, als Kinder die einfach so zu Fuß eine Straße queren. Warum müssen die ohne Rad nun keinen Helm bei der Fahrbahnquerung tragen, die mit Rad aber schon? 
Ah, verstehe. Die haben ja schon sowieso einen Helm auf wegen der Sturzgefahr. Und in der Tat: z.B. 2008 gab 226 Radfahrer (Kinder und Erwachsene), die auf Grund von Kopfverletzungen gestorben sind (wobei nicht überliefert ist, ob durch Sturz oder durch Kollision mit einem Auto oder sonstwas. Und auch nicht, ob sie einen Helm trugen oder nicht.)...

Quelle: http://www.gbe-bund.de/gbe10/owards.prc_show_pdf?p_id=13567&p_sprache=d&p_uid=&p_aid=&p_lfd_nr= (Tabellenteil 2.4.1)

Aber Moment mal. die Liste zeigt auch auf: 219 Fußgänger sind auf Grund von Kopfverletzungen bei Transportmittelunfällen gestorben, 381 PKW-Fahrer sind durch Kopfverletzung gestorben. Und - man höre und staune - 781 Tote durch Verletzungen des Kopfes durch "Sturz auf oder von Treppen oder Stufen"!

Woher kommt also diese Fahrradhelmfixierung, die sogar so weit geht, dass enormer sozialer Druck auf Andere ausgeübt wird, auch unbedingt Fahrradhelme zu tragen, während von PKW-Helmen und Treppenhelmen niemand spricht und niemand anderen das Nichttragen solcher Helme vorwirft?

Ehrlich gesagt keine Ahnung. Ich finde das einfach verdammt irrational - was aber eigentlich nicht weiter schlimm wäre, wenn Dritte durch diese Irrationalität nicht tangiert würden....

 Jedoch:

Wie kann man für sich selbst beschließen, dass das Risiko beim Autofahren eine Kopfverletzung zu erleiden zu gering ist, als dass es notwendig wäre beim Autofahren einen Helm aufzuziehen und gleichzeitig auf irgendwelche anderen Leute losgehen, die prinzipiell genau dasselbe beschließen - eben nur nicht allein in Bezug auf ihre Autofahrten, sondern eben auch in Bezug auf ihre Fahrradfahrten?

Ich weiss es nicht.



> Letzendlich geht es darum, Risiko zu minimieren. Es geht nicht darum wie hoch das Risiko ist



Selbstverständlich geht es zunächst mal darum, wie hoch das Risiko überhaupt ist und nicht allein darum das Risiko zu minimieren. 

Warum ziehst Du beim Autofahren oder Treppensteigen keinen Helm auf? Er würde fraglos das Risiko minimieren. Und ob überhaupt ein nennenswertes Risiko besteht, dass zu minimieren sich lohnen würde, ist Deiner Aussage nach für Deine Entscheidung ja völlig ohne Belang...

Oder spielt eventuell doch auch bei Deinen Entscheidungen die Frage mit hinein, wie hoch das Risiko ist, dass es eventuell zu verringern gilt?


----------



## Sven_Kiel (27. September 2012)

chris5000 schrieb:


> J....
> Woher kommt also diese Fahrradhelmfixierung, die sogar so weit geht, dass enormer sozialer Druck auf Andere ausgeÃ¼bt wird, auch unbedingt Fahrradhelme zu tragen, wÃ¤hrend von PKW-Helmen und Treppenhelmen niemand spricht und niemand anderen das Nichttragen solcher Helme vorwirft?....
> Jedoch:
> 
> Wie kann man fÃ¼r sich selbst beschlieÃen, dass das Risiko beim Autofahren eine Kopfverletzung zu erleiden zu gering ist, als dass es notwendig wÃ¤re beim Autofahren einen Helm aufzuziehen und gleichzeitig auf irgendwelche anderen Leute losgehen, die prinzipiell genau dasselbe beschlieÃen - eben nur nicht allein in Bezug auf ihre Autofahrten, sondern eben auch in Bezug auf ihre Fahrradfahrten?



Mannomann...verdreh doch nicht wieder alles, Du kannst doch machen was Du willst. Fahr einfach wie Du magst durch die Gegend...mit oder ohne Helm....ist mir echt wurscht. So wie Du hab ich Ã¼brigens auch mal gedacht aber dann hats bei mir gecrashed. HÃ¤tte ich den Helm nicht aufgehabt, kÃ¶nnte ich jetzt nicht diese Zeilen schreiben....

...so...


Es geht hier im thread doch nur um Risikominimierung AUF DEM BIKE fÃ¼r die Kids auf dem Weg zur Schule. 

Zu Deinem Gegenbeispiel bezÃ¼gl. FussgÃ¤nger:
FuÃgÃ¤nger haben Reflexe, fallen nicht sofort auf den Kopf, ziehen noch Knie hoch und HÃ¤nde. Radfahrer fallen ohne Reflexe uÌber den Lenker oder mit dem Rad seitlich um. Allein diese Hebelwirkung lÃ¤sst riesige KrÃ¤fte auf den Kopf wirken.

Das ist der Unterschied! Ist das rational genug fÃ¼r Dich?

Im Auto bin ich Ã¼brigens angeschnallt, habe Airbags, habe Knautschzonen. Wozu braucht es da einen Helm wenn es andere Sicherungssysteme Ã¼bernehmen? Im Auto braucht man zudem alle Sinne (Akustik/Rundumsicht) im Strassenverkehr, da macht ein Helm keinen Sinn.

Ist das rational genug fÃ¼r Dich?

Ansonsten ist es mir wie gesagt vÃ¶Ã¶Ã¶Ã¶llig egal, was Du machst. Ich bin auch nicht auf Dich losgegangen...kein Grund, sich als Opfer darzustellen.


----------



## trifi70 (27. September 2012)

Nackte Totenzahlen ohne Bezugsgröße sagen rein gar nichts aus. Und es könnte z.B. sein, dass 1000 Radsturztote durch einen Helm verhindert wurden... Das Problem liegt hier in der Erfassung der Daten für die Unfallstatistik, welche zu unpräzise ist.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## chris5000 (27. September 2012)

trifi70 schrieb:


> Nackte Totenzahlen ohne Bezugsgröße sagen rein gar nichts aus. Und es könnte z.B. sein, dass 1000 Radsturztote durch einen Helm verhindert wurden... Das Problem liegt hier in der Erfassung der Daten für die Unfallstatistik, welche zu unpräzise ist.



Da hast Du wohl recht. Und über die unpräzise Erfassung hinaus gibt es natürlich noch das prinzipielle Problem, dass niemand nach einem Unfall sicher sagen kann, ob jemand, der einen Helm trug ohne Helm gestorben wäre, oder andersrum jemand ohne Helm, nicht gestorben wäre, hätte er einen Helm getragen. Insofern sind auch die ganzen Beiträge a la "ich hatte mal einen Unfall und hätte ich keinen Helm getragen, könnte ich jetzt nicht mehr davon berichten" auch nicht wirklich schlagkräftig. Denn niemand kann wissen, ob es tatsächlich so wäre. Umso mehr, da übliche Fahrradhelme nunmal keine Integralhelme wie für Motorräder sind. Da liegen in Sachen Schutzwirkung einfach mehrere Welten dazwischen.

Aber eins kann man doch wohl trotzdem recht sicher annehmen: Es wurde keine nennenswerte Zahl von Toten durch Kopfverletzung durch Treppen- oder Autohelme verhindert. Da gäbe es also schon noch einiges Potential... ;-)

      @Sven_Kiel: Ja sorry, war wohl nicht richtig, Deinen Beitrag hier als Aufhänger zu nehmen und was von "angegangen werden" zu schreiben. Das passte dann eher zu Aussagen wie der von      @Pizzaplanet, der schrieb, er müsse brechen, wenn er helmlose, radfahrende Kinder sehen würde. Und dieses Erklären von Eltern zu Rabeneltern festgemacht an der Frage ob sie ihren Kindern Helme aufsetzen oder nicht, ist einfach wirklich verbreitet. Und ich sehe einfach keinen berechtigten Anlass dazu: 

Jeder von uns ist den ganzen Tag lang in allen Lebensbereichen Risikoabwägungen vorzunehmen und daraus für sich Entscheidungen abzuleiten, was man tun oder besser lassen sollte oder was man lieber nur tun möchte, wenn man diese oder jene Sicherheitsmaßnahme zusätzlich ergreift. Und da zieht einfach jeder individuell und subjektiv seine Grenzwerte. 

Klar gibt es auch Dinge, die einfach objektiv nicht gehen, wie z.B. ohne Fallschschirm aus Flugzeugen zu springen (und ohne verabredet zu haben, dass einem ein anderer Fallschirmspringer in der Luft noch schnell einen reicht), denn das zufällig noch einer vorbeikommt und grade einen Schirm über hat, das ist zu unwahrscheinlich ;-)

Aber Kinder auf Kinderrädern auf Bürgersteigen... das ist finde ich nicht ein so eindeutiger Fall.


----------



## Y_G (27. September 2012)

ich bin als Kind auch immer ohne Helm gefahren, gab es einfach noch nicht wirklich. Ich habs auch geschafft, aber für meine Kinder habe ich Helme gekauft und lasse sie nicht ohne fahren. Ich bin auch 20 Jahre lang Ski ohne Helm gefahren. Mache ich auch nicht mehr und finde das in dem Fall sogar echt praktisch. So soll das einfach jeder für sich entscheiden. Fertig. Es gibt immer Einzelfälle die das eine oder andere belegen können. Schaden tut ein Helm sicher nicht und von daher würde ich das empfehlen.


----------



## trolliver (27. September 2012)

Ski mit Helm (noch ein Thema...  ) bin ich noch nie gefahren, allerdings seit drei Jahren auch schon gar nicht mehr. Rad mit Helm bin ich nur auf MTB-Touren gefahren, wenn es abwärts ging. Wenn mal wieder Geld für Ski da sein sollte, würde ich vermutlich auch über einen Helm nachdenken. Glaube aber nicht. Ich fahre nicht mehr so halsbrecherisch und ohnehin am liebsten im Tiefschnee...


----------



## acmecorp (6. Oktober 2012)

Y_G schrieb:


> Ich fahre mit den Kindern auch meist ohne Helm da ich hier bei uns dann mit auf dem Fahrradweg fahre.


Das solltest Du mal überdenken. Fahr lieber auf der Straße ohne Helm und auf dem Radweg mit!
http://www.adfc-weyhe.de/radwege/unfallzahlen.php


----------



## Y_G (7. Oktober 2012)

Na wenn ich mit den Kids fahre bin ich ja langsam und das ist schon anders als wenn ich "richtig" in der Stadt unterwegs bin...


----------



## AlexMC (7. Oktober 2012)

trolliver schrieb:


> Ski mit Helm (noch ein Thema...  )... Ich fahre nicht mehr so halsbrecherisch und ohnehin am liebsten im Tiefschnee...


Bin auch nie mit  Helm Ski gefahren, und für meine eigene Fahrweise brauche ich es auch nicht. Aber Du bist eben nicht gegen andere Hohlköpfe gefeit, die dich umnieten können. Wie hieß doch nochmal dieser Politiker, der 'ne Frau totgefahren hat....Althaus?? Daher vielleicht doch eine Überlegung wert. Aber offtopic...


----------



## trolliver (8. Oktober 2012)

Hatte die nicht einen Helm auf?


----------



## Y_G (8. Oktober 2012)

Nein er hatte einen auf sie nicht... Er lebt sie nicht


----------



## trolliver (8. Oktober 2012)

Stimmt, sorum war's. Danke!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## dennisen (8. Oktober 2012)

kleines Beispiel, warum meine Kids nie ohne Helm aufm Bike unterwegs sind.

[nomedia="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=JLekQbG-NVA"]And this is why he always wears a helmet - YouTube[/nomedia]


----------



## chris5000 (8. Oktober 2012)

dennisen schrieb:


> And this is why he always wears a helmet - YouTube



Also, ich weiß nicht. Da dürfte es tausende, besser geeignete Beispielvideos pro Helm geben: Im konkreten Fall sehe ich eigentlich gar keine Kopf-Boden-Berührung und selbst wenn, würde bei dieser Geschwindigkeit/Sturzhöhe auch ohne Helm mit an Sicherheit grenzender Wahrscheinlichkeit am Kopf nix auch nur annähernd Ernstes passieren. Wer das anders einschätzt, müsste wie gesagt im Prinzip auch seinen zu Fuß gehenden Kindern einen Helm aufsetzen.

Aber es gibt halt irgendwie so eine Tendenz, sogar am liebsten glauben zu wollen, Helme würden auch gegen gebrochene Beine oder aufgeschürfte Ellenbogen (wie im Video) - oder auch ausgeschlagene Zähne - helfen.

...Was ich allerdings im Video deutlich sehe, ist dass der Helm locker und schief aufgezogen ist. Das dürfte das durch das Tragen von Fahrradhelmen wahrscheinlich ohnehin erhöhte Risiko von HWS-Verletzungen (Hebelwirkung) nochmals erhöhen.

Nix für Ungut. Jeder nach seinem Gusto. Aber dieses Video war mir jetzt einfach zu sehr ein Paradebeispiel für übertriebenen Helmfetischismus, um nichts dazu zu sagen.

Gruß
Chris


----------



## dennisen (8. Oktober 2012)

chris5000 schrieb:


> Nix für Ungut. Jeder nach seinem Gusto



...seh ich eigentlich genauso.
Im Grunde muss jeder selbst entscheiden ob er sich bzw. seinen Kindern einen Helm aufsetzt oder nicht.

Der 21-jährige Cousin unserer Nachbarin ist letzten Monat auf nem Radweg frontal mit nem entgegenkommenden Radfahrer zusammengestoßen - tot.
Er trug keinen Helm...


----------



## trolliver (8. Oktober 2012)

Tragisch, das. Ich bin bislang ein einziges Mal mit einem anderen Radfahrer zusammengestoßen, als ich in meiner Jugend links abbiegend zwar auf den Autoverkehr, nicht jedoch auf den Radverkehr des in beide Richtungen verlaufenden Radweges geachtet habe.

Kleinen Kindern passiert so etwas sicher eher. Mein Sohn ist übrigens gegen einen Stromkasten gedonnert, weil er trotz Rufen in voller Fahrt lieber auf seinen Vorderradreifen geschaut hat als nach vorne. Er trug einen Helm, nutzte ihm aber nüscht, weil er mit dem Kinn auf die Kante des Kastens knallte. Hat geblutet wie ein Schwein und eine bislang anhaltende Wirkung beim Vorausschauen gebracht.

Fußwege sind aber auch gefährlich! Stromkästen, Laternenmasten, Parkbuchten, Ausfahrten, wild parkende Fahrzeuge, schlingernde Fußgänger, noch schlingerndere Köter mit Stolperleine sowie deren Exkremente... Andererseits: wenn ein kleiner Dreijähriger da durchkommt: der lernt für's Leben! ;-))


----------



## Y_G (8. Oktober 2012)

IMHO kann man das ganz einfach zusammenfassen: Helm schadet nicht, hilft aber auch nicht bei jedem Sturz/Abflug/Unfall. Wenn man auf den Kopf stürzt/aufschlägt/etc. ist ein Helm sicherlich hilfreich. Aber jeder muss es halt selber wissen. Punkt.


----------

